# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Të bërit synet tek bebet

## PINK

Pershendetje forumista . 

Po diskutonim nje dite ketu ne pune rreth femijeve ( cuna ) qe lindin ketu ne usa dhe ra llafi te synetlliku . 
Ne fakt po diskutonim per njeren qe se shpejti do behet me cun , dhe rastesisht me pyeten dhe mua . I pashe njehere dhe thashe - Nah mos me pyesni mua , vij nga nje vend qe spara e njoh shume kete gje , por me mbrapa me brejti kureshtja . 

Ketu mesa kam pare dhe degjuar qe kur lindin eshte opsioni i berjes synet te bebeve , dhe shumica mos them te gjithe e bejne kete gje . Thone qe ka anet e saj pozitive , duke u nisur ne rradhe te pare per higjenen e nje mashkulli , shendetit dhe bukurise lol , ( mos e ngaterroni me religion , fene )

Tani desha te  pyes mamate , baballaret ose dhe beqaret ( por seriozisht )ketu ne forum qe jane ndeshur ndoshta me kete pyetje , gjate kohes kur jane bere vete me femije . ( gjithsesi mire eshte te dish se ndoshta nje dite do me hyje ne pune dhe vete lol )
Si mendoni do e benit ju nje gje te tille ? Do e merrnit kete vendim per ta circumcised femijen tuaj ? Dhe nese po - jo Pse ? 

THX  :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Tema ka qellime serioze , so ju lutna shume nese skeni per te thene gje , me mire mos shkruani sesa te talleni .

----------


## ChuChu

dikur ne nje klase psikologjie ku diskutonim "gender identity", u ndeshem me nje case study ku kete cunin (e porsalindur) deshen ta circumsonin mjeket, dhe padashur ia prene bibilushin me shume sec duhej. U ndeshen me dilemen se c'duhej bere, ta linin bile-thare, apo ta kthenin ne femer, dhe opcioni i dyte fitoi. lol. Se si vazhdon historia nuk eshte relevante ne temen tone, por ideja eshte qe dhe pa risqe nuk eshte dhe synetlleku. 

une pervete kur t'i pjell (nese i pjell) do i bej synet se ndryshe do m'i tallin keto amerikankat cunat. apo c'jane te liga keto amerikanet, pupupu, mos te rencin ne dere. lol

----------


## PINK

> dikur ne nje klase psikologjie ku diskutonim "gender identity", u ndeshem me nje case study ku kete cunin (e porsalindur) deshen ta circumsonin mjeket, dhe padashur ia prene bibilushin me shume sec duhej. U ndeshen me dilemen se c'duhej bere, ta linin bile-thare, apo ta kthenin ne femer, dhe opcioni i dyte fitoi. lol. Se si vazhdon historia nuk eshte relevante ne temen tone, por ideja eshte qe dhe pa risqe nuk eshte dhe synetlleku. 
> 
> une pervete kur t'i pjell (nese i pjell) do i bej synet se ndryshe do m'i tallin keto amerikankat cunat. apo c'jane te liga keto amerikanet, pupupu, mos te rencin ne dere. lol


Kete shembullin qe more me lart Kuqe , e kam pare dhe une  te seriali " Law & Order " . 
Po dhe ndodhin , po thuaj 1 ne kushedi sa . 
Po pra dhe per mua ketu ishte dilema , se ato  do na jetojne ne usa  , dhe ketu qenka u bubububu , gje e madhe qe sje synet .

----------


## [xeni]

> dikur ne nje klase psikologjie ku diskutonim "gender identity", u ndeshem me nje case study ku kete cunin (e porsalindur) deshen ta circumsonin mjeket, dhe padashur ia prene bibilushin me shume sec duhej. U ndeshen me dilemen se c'duhej bere, ta linin bile-thare, apo ta kthenin ne femer, dhe opcioni i dyte fitoi. lol. Se si vazhdon historia nuk eshte relevante ne temen tone, por ideja eshte qe dhe pa risqe nuk eshte dhe synetlleku. 
> 
> une pervete kur t'i pjell (nese i pjell) do i bej synet se ndryshe do m'i tallin keto amerikankat cunat. apo c'jane te liga keto amerikanet, pupupu, mos te rencin ne dere. lol


 :pa dhembe:  

Jo me shume se ç'duhej, po aty ku nuk duhej thuaj, se nuk pritet AI, po lekura... :ngerdheshje: ...jo per noj gje, por po na i habit kto qe s'kan pa e s'dine... :ngerdheshje: 


pastaj aksidente me doktoret mund te ndodhin kudo...

----------


## panchovilla

Circumsition ose synetlleku eshte pasterti per mashkullin. Pa e futur fene eshte veshtire :buzeqeshje:  por sidoqofte nuk do flas per fene.
Sot ne bote cifutet, muslimanet dhe SHBA-ja dhe ca pjese tjera te evropes perendimore e praktikojne kete.
Po dal pak nga tema por ka lidhje me kete. Me sa ka degjuar ne Shqiperi ka edhe familje ortodokse krahas familjeve muslimane perdorin uje ne banje(WC) e jo vetem leter. Kete ma kane thene shoket e mij.Thjesht kjo pune nuk eshte vetem zakon i muslimaneve sepse edhe India jomuslimane e ka kete zakon. Biles ne oret e vona kam pare si i bjene reklame komodeve me uje ne amerike. Ndoshta nje dite ky zakon mund te hyje ne perdorim.
I kthehemi temes. Neve na kane bere synet familjet tona jo duke e menduar pastertine por thejsht si zakon musliman nuk do te thoje se eshte thejsht zakon fetar.
 Pra si ka thene edhe kuqalashja ne Amerike eshte `wierd` mos te jesh circumsized.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Thone qe ka anet e saj pozitive , duke u nisur ne rradhe te pare per higjenen e nje mashkulli , shendetit dhe bukurise lol ,


Per i bukur ate e dini vet ju femrat  :ngerdheshje:  ndersa per higjene pasterti & else , mund te krahasohet pak a shume si dikush qe fle me koke nen jorgan dhe dikush jashte jorganit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## panchovilla

> Per i bukur ate e dini vet ju femrat  ndersa per higjene pasterti & else , mund te krahasohet pak a shume si dikush qe fle me koke nen jorgan dhe dikush jashte jorganit


Jo eshte si makine normale versus makine convertable :djall sarkastik:

----------


## PINK

> Per i bukur ate e dini vet ju femrat  ndersa per higjene pasterti & else , mund te krahasohet pak a shume si dikush qe fle me koke nen jorgan dhe dikush jashte jorganit



Si ta kuptoj  kete Uster ? 
Ato qe flene nen jorganit , jane me te palare right ?

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Si ta kuptoj  kete Uster ? 
> Ato qe flene nen jorganit , jane me te palare right ?


Right PINK !He se po flas hapur , pavaresisht se eshte kohe dreke lol.
Sigurisht qe eshte me higjenike te jesh circumcised pasi nuk e ke ate mbulesen prej lekure nga e cila del urina perjashta , nuk i ke ato sekrecionet qe krijohen nga lageshtira nen lekure etj etj !
Eshte me higjenike per mashkullin si dhe per femren gjate aktit seksual ! :shkelje syri:

----------


## panchovilla

> Si ta kuptoj  kete Uster ? 
> Ato qe flene nen jorganit , jane me te palare right ?


Pa bere shaka. Nese nuk i hiqet lekura organit mashkullor gjate urinimit ngel sasi e urines ne mes te lekures. Kjo eshte vetem nje gje e vogel. Kurse ka edhe semundje tjera qe po nuk qe lekura nuk mund te infektohet personi fare.

----------


## ChuChu

I couldn't help it. Vazhdoj te ngelem ne teme  :ngerdheshje: 

The Internal Revenue Service sent their auditor to a Synagogue. The auditor is doing all the checks and then turns to the Rabbi, and says, "I noticed that you buy a lot of candles."
"Yes," answered the Rabbi.
"Well, Rabbi, what do you do with the candle drippings?" he asked.
 "A good question," noted the Rabbi. "We actually save them up and  when we have enough, we send them back to the candle maker and  every now and then, they send us a free box of candles."
"Oh," replied the auditor somewhat disappointed that his unusual question actually had a practical answer.
So he thought he'd go on, in his obnoxious way... "Rabbi, what  about all these matzo purchases?  What do you do with the crumbs  from the matzo?"
"Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi calmly, "we actually collect up all the crumbs from the matzo and when we have enough, we send them  in a box back to the manufacturer and every now and then, they  send a box of matzo balls."
"Oh," replied the auditor, thinking hard how to fluster the Rabbi.
"Well, Rabbi," he went on, "what do you do with all the foreskins from the circumcisions?"
"Yes, here too, we do not waste," answered the Rabbi.
"What we do is save up all the foreskins, and when we have enough we send them to the IRS ."
"IRS?" questioned the auditor in disbelief.
"Ah, yes," replied the Rabbi, " IRS " ... _and about once a year, they send us a little prick like you._  :pa dhembe:

----------


## oiseau en vol

> ( gjithsesi mire eshte te dish se ndoshta nje dite do me hyje ne pune dhe vete lol )


 :kryqezohen:   Moj Pink, fol moj mire se na tmerrove... Sqarohu mire te shkreten se ketu ne forum kush nuk hyn e nuk del... 

Nuk di ç't'ju them per problemin, neve andej nga zogjte nuk na ngacmojne shume... halle te medha keni ju njerezit... Ju kur hyni e beni operacione, shkojini me mire deri ne fund e kthehuni ne zogj. Nuk duhet shume : nje pale flatra, ca pupla lule-lule, nje sqep te bukur shume, ca sy larush edhe pastaj fyellin ne gji dhe hop... "Moj fusha e Korabit, qysh na erdhe hakut..." :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> Moj Pink, fol moj mire se na tmerrove... *Sqarohu mire te shkreten se ketu ne forum kush nuk hyn e nuk del*... 
> 
> Nuk di ç't'ju them per problemin, neve andej nga zogjte nuk na ngacmojne shume... halle te medha keni ju njerezit... Ju kur hyni e beni operacione, shkojini me mire deri ne fund e kthehuni ne zogj. Nuk duhet shume : nje pale flatra, ca pupla lule-lule, nje sqep te bukur shume, ca sy larush edhe pastaj fyellin ne gji dhe hop... "Moj fusha e Korabit, qysh na erdhe hakut..."


Ne fakt ke te drejte o Zogush . lol 
Ah kjo shqipja qe ka shume kuptime , dhe paksa fare faji im , qe su sqarova me mire . 

Ajo cka desha te them une ishte - "do me hyje ne pune " jo per vete personalisht , por kur te behem me cun , nje dite ( shpresoj ) . Besoj me e qarte se kaq ska ku te veje . 

Sa per punen tuaj si zocka- zogj  ... hehe no comment  . lol

----------


## My_Soul

Sa vuajne dhe keta meshkujt. Ca te prere ca te paprere, lol

----------


## Adriano-10

Teme ideale per sondazh  :ngerdheshje: 

Jeni te bere synet:

1) Po
2) Jo
3) Mendoj te behem
4) Jo se kam frike
5) Asnjera nga keto me larte
6) Zgjedhja ime nuk eshte ne sondazh

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Sa vuajne dhe keta meshkujt. Ca te prere ca te paprere, lol


Dhe te mendosh qe perpara nja 60-70 vjetesh, kush e kishte te prere fluturonte per sapun... :i ngrysur: 

Kshu qe mama Pinku, i gezohet lirise qe do te kete i biri per te mos u frikesuar qe do ta kete pa lafshe, koken e kendezit.... :pa dhembe: 

P.S Me mire te prere, apo te pa prere???

Kjo eshte ceshtja.... :kryqezohen:

----------


## PINK

> Dhe te mendosh qe perpara nja 60-70 vjetesh, kush e kishte te prere fluturonte per sapun...
> 
> Kshu qe mama Pinku, i gezohet lirise qe do te kete i biri per te mos u frikesuar qe do ta kete pa lafshe, koken e kendezit....


Mire mama Pinku qe ka kohe ti gezohet si tja kete qefi lirise t'birit vet , po ti Xhuxhumak si ja ben de ? *Me mire vone se kurre*  - thone .  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## angeldust

Evropianet nuk behen aq synet sa amerikanet, (pervec anglezeve qe behen njelloj me amerikanet)... kurse vitet e fundit dhe ne Amerike ka rene perqindja e femijeve qe behen synet ne martenitet. Vite me pare ne Amerike ka qene qe 95% e bebeve ne maternitet beheshin, kurse tani kjo shifer eshte ulur ne rreth 60%. Ne shtetet perendimore si per shembull ne Kaliforni synetlleku eshte vetem tek 30%-shi.





> For Release: March 1, 1999, 5 p.m. (ET) 
> After analysis of almost 40 years of available medical research on circumcision, the American Academy of Pediatrics (AAP) issued new recommendations today stating that the benefits are not significant enough for the AAP to recommend circumcision as a routine procedure. The new policy statement was published in this month's issue of Pediatrics, the journal of the AAP.





> So what goes missing during circumcision? Excised is about half the penile skin that grows to a postcard-size sheath in adults. Also removed is the mucosa, the foreskin’s supple underside that shields the head while producing an odorous, and possibly antibacterial, secretion called smegma.
> 
> What is also lost, insist the anticircumcisionists, is a significant amount of sexual sensitivity. In 1987, a Canadian researcher found 12 ridged bands inside the tip of the foreskin, dense with specialized nerve endings akin to those found on the ends of fingertips. The glans has similar receptors along the corona, or edge, though the head itself has poor sensitivity. During intercourse or masturbation, the bands touch the corona, sparking receptors on both surfaces.
> 
> “During circumcision, the majority of the dartos muscle is removed; [this is] a thin band up along the shaft and in the foreskin that’s heat-sensitive,” says Christopher Cold, M.D., a pathologist with the Marshfield Clinic in Marshfield, Wis. Cold says that similar “vibratory and pressure receptors” exist in the foreskin and along the clitoris. Touch receptors are also dense along a male’s frenulum, which, like the underside of the tongue, attaches the foreskin to the head.
> 
> “The entire penis is designed as a sensory platform for sexual pleasure, just as the vulva is in females,” says Cold. “Just as you can’t draw the exact line where the G spot is in women, I don’t think it’s possible to point to one portion of the penis and claim it’s more important than the rest.”
> 
> http://www.infocirc.org/mf0899.htm


E keshtu... jada-jada-jada.... mamate te bejne vendime te informuara kur vendosin ta bejne ate pune... jo te marrin parasysh vetem si eshte moda.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> po ti Xhuxhumak si ja ben de ? *Me mire vone se kurre*  - thone .


Sic po lexoj nga Angeldust, duket qe te mite kane menduar mire, qe me kane lene si ka thene zoti per burrat... :shkelje syri: 

kshu qe pyet 100 vete dhe bej si di vete Mama Pinku... :shkelje syri:

----------


## panchovilla

> Ne shtetet perendimore si per shembull ne Kaliforni synetlleku eshte vetem tek 30%-shi.



No wonder pse eshte perqindja aq e ulur ne Kaliforni :sarkastik:  
A din se gjysma e kaliforinise jane mejicano? Mekiska, Amerika e mesme dhe amerika latine nuk behet synet.
Une se marr vesh cka don te thuash me keto perqindje? Nese mundohesh ta justifikosh mos berjen e synetin nuk me duket e llogjikshme aspak.

----------

